# Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

I am trying to remove the ABS control module from my daughter's 1999 Beetle (2.0L AEG). I did a ton of searches on Vortex and didn't find anything to help. (sorry if there are posts out there with this information already....I'm new to searching the forum). 
This is a picture of the unit before I started removing the brake lines.








_Modified by Beetle8tor at 2:35 PM 10-11-2009_


_Modified by Beetle8tor at 2:56 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

This is what the plugs look like that came in the kit listed in the Bentley manual (see print under the plugs)
There were 4 of the clear white plugs, 4 of the black plugs and two of the press-in style plugs. The clear white plugs fit 4 of the module openings, and the black plugs fit 2 of the module openings. The press-on plugs don't seem to fit anything. 










_Modified by Beetle8tor at 12:43 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

This is what I've done so far. I need two more of the large clear white plugs to seal off everything. (I haven't inserted the 4th plug yet) Plus, there wasn't anything in the box to plug the ends of the brake lines. 
I'm afraid to unbolt this unit and remove it without all of the holes plugged off. If I did, what can I do to bleed the pump after installing. I have the Ross-Tech Vag-Com scanner.
Added: found out that the two black plugs fit two of the module openings. See picture below.










_Modified by Beetle8tor at 3:12 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

Anyone have experience replacing their ABS module?
1) How important is it to plug all of the holes?
2) Should the ends of the brake lines be plugged also? If so, what should they be plugged with?
3) Should the two press-fit plugs be inserted in the upper two holes even though they don't seal like the threaded plugs?
4) Did my Repair Kit #1H0 698 311A not have all of the plugs that it should have had?
5) The manual also says to depress the brake pedal and bleed the front left brake. At what point can I release the brake pedal? It is held down by a board pressed up against the sterring wheel.
Please help asap. This car is stranded in our garage waiting on me to ship off the ABS unit to Module Master. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetle8tor* »_Anyone have experience replacing their ABS module?
1) How important is it to plug all of the holes?
2) Should the ends of the brake lines be plugged also? If so, what should they be plugged with?
3) Should the two press-fit plugs be inserted in the upper two holes even though they don't seal like the threaded plugs?
4) Did my Repair Kit #1H0 698 311A not have all of the plugs that it should have had?
5) The manual also says to depress the brake pedal and bleed the front left brake. At what point can I release the brake pedal? It is held down by a board pressed up against the sterring wheel.
Please help asap. This car is stranded in our garage waiting on me to ship off the ABS unit to Module Master. Thank you in advance.

1, If you plug all the holes than it gives you the best chance to keep the modulator 'wet' and prevent any air to enter the pump's cylinders. If you can't than its no big deal, you will have to bleed the pump via VAGCOM more than likely. 
2. Plugging the pipe ends ensures no debree will enter the lines. You can use rubber vaccum hose caps, or plastic wrap and rubber bands.... what ever.
3. Sure...
4. I don't know, I would think it would close all ports.
5. I would say after you installed the modulator and hooked up all the lines....until than, keep it in there.
Gluck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (GTijoejoe)*

Got the module out! When I pulled the last three brake lines, I discovered that two of the fittings would work with the black plugs. All of the brake lines looked the same on the outside. Here is the ABS pump with module removed. All of the plugs are inserted. Thanks for your help. That thing was a ton of work to get out of there.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (GTijoejoe)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

One more thing.....
The plug from the pump to the module was brittle age and heat. When I squeezed the tabs on each end of the plug, they both broke off. (one of them was where I marked the plug in the picture)








Question: What can I do to make sure this plug stays in place when I put this thing back together? I thought about electrical tape, but it degrades over time, especially with the heat of the engine.

_Modified by Beetle8tor at 10:06 PM 10-12-2009_


_Modified by Beetle8tor at 10:07 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

When I am in that type of situation I refer to zip ties


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (GTijoejoe)*

Update: Got everything together about 3 weeks ago and ABS is still working great! Module Master did a perfect job.
After bleeding the two rear brakes one at a time, I had to bleed the two front brakes at the same time to get all of the air out of the system. Put enough fluid through them that all of the brake fluid was replaced. Won't have to do that again for 2 more years.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

glad to hear you got it sorted out


----------



## drewgli (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (GTijoejoe)*

what symptoms was the car showing before you changed the module?
the shop told me i need a new abs module or a wiring harness.
and i wanted to see if your car was showing the same problems as my 1.8t gli


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (Beetle8tor)*

What size socket did you use to remove the bolts (the 4 tiny headed ones on the controller module)?


_Modified by herb2k at 5:55 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (herb2k)*

I used a 4mm (6 point) socket. Fit perfectly. 
I don't know how important it is, but the Bentley manual advises replacing these when you remove them. Module Master sells them very cheaply and is worth the peace of mind. I'm sure you can also get them at a VW dealer for a decent price too.


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Replacing ABS module -- brake line questions (drewgli)*

Sorry Drewgli.....I didn't have this thread set to email me with replies.
My brake warning light was flashing. It was intermittent at first and then became consistently on after a few months. It then started chiming 3 times each time the brakes were applied. 

Also, this code started showing up on the Vag-com about the time the warning light started showing up:
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Control Module Part Number: 1J0 907 379 G
Component and/or Version: ABS 20 IE CAN 0001
Software Coding: 03504
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications

The modules are extremely common failure items from what I understand. I'm very happy with the success of this rebuild. The ABS is working perfectly.
I hope you got this sorted out. Again, sorry I missed your post!


----------



## StreetRacerBY (Jul 25, 2009)

A have the same problem you had. So how you did bleeding after you put module back? Did you use VAGCOM at all? When did you release brake pedal? Is this step important or not? What do you think?


----------

